# 72nd Yellow perch limit



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

Headed out at 5pm. Did some searching. Made some Captain Marcus rigs and things heated up quickly. Sorted through at least 40 only to bring home 24 nice size ones worthy of my new stainless steel fish cleaning station. Got a dozen 3 inch white perch, 1 6lb cat and many sheepheads. Target dept 39-40 feet north 72nd


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

First time perching in a few months


----------



## Barry Pringle (Oct 5, 2016)

Captain Marcus said:


> First time perching in a few months


Sure glad to hear from you, again. Perch master!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job Marcus!


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys. It's time


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Going to give it a try on Monday. Hopefully the big winds this weekend doesn't scatter them again.


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Captain Marcus said:


> Headed out at 5pm. Did some searching. Made some Captain Marcus rigs and things heated up quickly. Sorted through at least 40 only to bring home 24 nice size ones worthy of my new stainless steel fish cleaning station. Got a dozen 3 inch white perch, 1 6lb cat and many sheepheads. Target dept 39-40 feet north 72nd


WTG captain.Guys if don't book your trips with captain Marcus then you don't like to catch perch.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice job. So glad to see a report from you! 
Walleye fishing has been excellent but you can't beat perch! I am ready for a perch trip!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Marcus did you have to jump around a lot or were they staying put for the most part


----------



## STINGER 75 (Jun 24, 2011)

Marcus, Good report. Where did you buy & What did you use for bait ??


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

Shines bait, golden shiners. I found a


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

I found a few areas that had great marks. Dropped and got things poppin.


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

strike zore said:


> WTG captain.Guys if don't book your trips with captain Marcus then you don't like to catch perch.


Thanks OG


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Good thing I have about 8dozen frozen shiners. Just figures the lake is going to be shot till Monday or so after this blow


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Marcus I'm thinking about trying the sweet spot out of 185th next week. Have you been over there at all scouting marks? Seemed like last year you and I pulled pretty good days over there just haven't heard anything


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

was getting a few perch in front of airport trolling wed, seen a few small schools in 50 fow, glad ya got into them capn


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> Marcus I'm thinking about trying the sweet spot out of 185th next week. Have you been over there at all scouting marks? Seemed like last year you and I pulled pretty good days over there just haven't heard anything


I'm going to try that way for bigger perch next week. Last year bigger fish were east of 72nd throughout summer


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice cleaning table! Beats the plastic ones at Cabelas hands down!


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

Emeralds found at Cranberry Creek Marina; they posted they just got a shipment in. Cranberry is roughly halfway between Vermillion and Huron on the lake road. See you on the water.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

The later in the season and the farther you go east, the bigger the perch will be. I give you late August 2016 in Conny. 4 man limit in 2 hrs. Constant up/down action. Doubles and Triples. 90% of the fish were 11" or better. Many 13's in the bunch. That's how you get some perch. Can't wait till the mid-August push starts bringing them in closer!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG !!!!


----------



## TaterInstagator (Apr 24, 2017)

WOW
now those are some Perch!!!!!
Nice Job!!!


----------



## Captain Marcus (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Enjoy reading your stuff, guys/ Marcus, as always.
If you fillet 'em yourself,,,,, (no skin) see if you get 4 3/4# per limit. It happens quite often at Conny,,,, untill LAST YEAR,,,,, it sucked for us. Just couldn't stay on 'em!
Cheddarchief,,,,,, you just dropped my jaw!


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Enjoy reading your stuff, guys/ Marcus, as always.
> If you fillet 'em yourself,,,,, (no skin) see if you get 4 3/4# per limit. It happens quite often at Conny,,,, untill LAST YEAR,,,,, it sucked for us. Just couldn't stay on 'em!
> Cheddarchief,,,,,, you just dropped my jaw!


Thanks. I like to fillet them as well. No skin. Some of the perch we caught were so big, the fillets were like small walleyes. The good perch fishing can still be found. Just gotta be willing to hunt a bit. 

One more tip: when you find "the pack" of boats all huddled up fishing, use that as your starting point but I always do better going out a bit deeper. Less competition and the fish are bigger. Just my experience though.


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

So Captain....what's a Captain Marcus rig if you would be so kind to divulge. Nice perch!


----------



## The treacher (Feb 1, 2017)

Captain Marcus said:


> First time perching in a few months


Nice catch was at near bubbles Perry and nailed quite a few walleye and smallies. Tubes for the bass one 7.1lbs. The walleye were all around 18". Trolling shad rap


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone going out today?


----------



## Irishluck (Aug 2, 2017)

Captain Marcus said:


> View attachment 242073


Great Catch! I'm new to Perch Fishing, can you tell me What kind of Rigs and Bait work good for Perch? Thank you in Advance!


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

for all your perches.....If you net your own minnows there are some around. WE saw some at Edgewater ramps when we launched this AM. I would imagine it would take a little time to get the dx's you need to fish but if you want shiners they are there. Not thick but there. We did see some perch marks while trolling in 37FOW north of the gold coast. There were a few guys anchored as we trolled by...6 keepers in 3-1/2 hours. only had time to fish in the am. We were out by 12:30 .....home and filleted by 1:45. What a resource so close to our homes and how lucky we are to have Lake Erie at our doorsteps.

Ken


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

I've never netted my own. Are you talking about true minnows or Lake Erie Emerald Shiners. Big difference. Especially to the fish. I've looked into getting a net to catch them because they aren't always available and they can be quite expensive if buying a lot. I'm just not sure where and when to go looking for them. The bait shops always say that during a full moon, they are impossible to find. Any tips for a guy that fishes out of Bula or Conny would be welcomed.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I just us and umbrella net. If you're around a bunch of them a couple dips you can fill a bucket. The trouble is finding good#s bait guys go out at like 3-4 am before sunrise and catch them I'm assuming that is a good time but I've caught they whenever


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> I just us and umbrella net. If you're around a bunch of them a couple dips you can fill a bucket. The trouble is finding good#s bait guys go out at like 3-4 am before sunrise and catch them I'm assuming that is a good time but I've caught they whenever


Is there a place to start? Shoreline? Deeper water? From shore or do you need to be in a boat to get them? I have zero clue on where to start.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If they are around I usually do it around the rams or you can get them from the boat to. I go out of 72nd a lot so I'll go up and down the wall. It's easier in the shallower water to me they don't have enough water to run in. Guys throw bread and stuff out to I guess it baits them in but I just drop the net or toss it and wait for a school to pass over and pull like hell


----------



## Barry Pringle (Oct 5, 2016)

If you have a bright light to shine on the water they will come in close if done at night around the docks/piers. Throw a cast net around them and haul them in.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Barry Pringle said:


> If you have a bright light to shine on the water they will come in close if done at night around the docks/piers. Throw a cast net around them and haul them in.


I like the light idea but cast nets in Erie are illegal. Umbrella drop nets are permitted though.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't been out in months but did notice shiners around the dock at my brothers boat downtown last time I was there. Anyone see them around the docks anywhere else


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

cheddarthief said:


> I like the light idea but cast nets in Erie are illegal. Umbrella drop nets are permitted though.


Cast nets are definitely legal..


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cast nets are legal. You just have to follow certain size restrictions


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Well sh*t. I know how to throw a cast net and I JUST ordered a drop net. Oh well, lets see how this goes first.


----------



## Barry Pringle (Oct 5, 2016)

cheddarthief said:


> I like the light idea but cast nets in Erie are illegal. Umbrella drop nets are permitted though.


Didn't know that. I used them in Guantanamo Bay when in the Navy and just figured they would be OK. Worth checking the size restrictions, though.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cheddarthief said:


> Well sh*t. I know how to throw a cast net and I JUST ordered a drop net. Oh well, lets see how this goes first.


you need bouth net's,one day is one working,next they the other.depend how deep the minows are and how many.


----------

